# details في كلو



## aati badri (18 فبراير 2013)

Standard Details - Design Guidelines


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (19 فبراير 2013)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



هاك هدية يا طاهر

Cad Blocks Free - Download Free CAD Blocks


----------



## aati badri (19 فبراير 2013)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



وهنا تحتاج تسجيل بالايميل

Public bathrooms proyect in DWG | BiblioCAD#


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

تسلم ودايما تنزل كل ما هو جديد ومكتمل


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2013)

طيب و علشان ميطلعش عينا فى تحميل كل دول واحد واحد 
لو انت بتستخدم فاير فوكس خش على ال add-on ده 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/

حمله 

بعد ما تعمل ريستارت للفايرفوكس 
دوس فى اى مكان فى الصفحه كليك يمين 
اختار down them all
حدد الملفات اللى انت عاوز تنزلها - نصيحه اختار all files من تحت عند خانه filter
دوس على الفولدر الاصفر و اختار عاوز تنزلهم فين 
سيب الداون لود يعيش مع نفسه و انت بعد كده ابقى حدد حتخلى ايه و تمسح ايه 

ده ميمنعش اننا نشكر اخونا و استاذنا و معلمنا المهندس عبد العاطى على الجوهره الفنيه دى


----------



## aati badri (28 مارس 2013)

تشكراتي
محمد واحمد
زادكم الله من فضله


----------



## nofal (28 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

